# Milo's first show



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo had his first show today!
wasn't expecting much but boy did he surprize me!!!

He got placed 2nd in his breed class.
Won best puppy out if all breeds in group 9(toy and companion breeds!) :shocked: 
and 4th in any variety not bred by exhibitor!(out of 16) he was against adult dogs! :shocked: 
He's just turned 6 months old last week!!
am still in shock about how well he did!!

He was placed under 2 different judges and both said he will be an amazing show dog! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

QUOTE (Amby @ Nov 8 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848973


> Milo had his first show today!
> wasn't expecting much but boy did he surprize me!!!
> 
> He got placed 2nd in his breed class.
> ...


go milo!!!! well done orla  x


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Adele!

he beat Luna (Beth on TD's papillon!) :shocked:


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

hehe - I doubt she minded being beaten by him...once you don't make it a habit!!!
Bless....luna is gorgeous too x


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I know! I thought she'd win puppy group 9!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

*Woo-hoo*! Many, many congratulations, little guy!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Almitra!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Brilliant! Way to go Milo :chili: That must have been fun


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Silverhaven!
yeah, it was great!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Way to go Milo........Congratulation!!! I think you made your Mommy proud!!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 8 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849004


> Way to go Milo........Congratulation!!! I think you made your Mommy proud!!!!![/B]


he did! But I still would have been proud if he hadn't won anything!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Tina! :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awsome job! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations. :sHa_banana: How exciting. We all knew Milo's a winner and now everyone else does too.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wohoo congrats adorable Milo :wub: :yahoo: 

Did you take any pictures? Oh I hope you did ^_^


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

wow, how awesome is that?? And where are the pics, hmm?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! A BIG congrats to you, Orla & Milo! :aktion033: 
WAY TO GO! :sHa_banana: 
You must be SO proud of your lil' guy!
Great Job!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations to Milo and you!! He did excellent!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats to you & Milo. :aktion033: No pictures??????


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

CONGRATS TO MILO!!!!! :chili: arty: :yahoo: :clap: :woohoo2: :sHa_banana:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!

well, I didn't take any pics cos I was in the ring!
But my friend did so will get them off her when she has them uploaded


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

way to go milo


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Jo!

he might be in a few shows up in Dublin soon! :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Pics are here http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=49977


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Donna!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! B)


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:biggrin: Well done Milo, what a great job...CONGRATS


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

wow well done Milo, your a star!  xx


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks - seems so long ago!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

milo!! you're awesome. good job cutie pie!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

remy said:


> milo!! you're awesome. good job cutie pie!!


Thanks - he's won a lot more since then.He's my little star!:wub:


----------

